# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ali Ahmeti vs. Menduh Thaçi

## *Lorisa*

Cili eshte me i forti ( ne politike kuptohet se mos mendoni ne lufte)?
Cili ka dituri  me teper, cili ka fjalor me te paster dhe me te pasur?
Cili di te udheheqe  ne fakt cili eshte lideri me i mire?

Po e hap kete teme me qellim qe te behen krahasime mes 2 lidereve shqiptare pasi qe e shoh se kritikohet me te madhe Ali Ahmeti, te shohim pra cfare e dallon ate nga Thaqi, kush eshte me i zoti, por me fakte, cfare ka beri njeri e cfare ska bere tjetri duke mos haruar se i kemi pasur ne qeveri qe te dy partite.

 PDSH-ja ka qene edhe me heret ne qeveri por se fundmi vec 2 vjet, PSE deshtoi?

Diskutim te kendshem...

----------


## RaPSouL

Dihet, shkurt shqip dhe qart Menduh Thaci.

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Dihet, shkurt shqip dhe qart Menduh Thaci.


Qe ta dim dhe ne te tjeret do te lutesha per sqarim, pra perse M. Thaqi?

----------


## Alienated

> Cili eshte me i forti ( ne politike kuptohet se mos mendoni ne lufte)?
> Cili ka dituri  me teper, cili ka fjalor me te paster dhe me te pasur?
> Cili di te udheheqe  ne fakt cili eshte lideri me i mire?
> 
> Po e hap kete teme me qellim qe te behen krahasime mes 2 lidereve shqiptare pasi qe e shoh se kritikohet me te madhe Ali Ahmeti, te shohim pra cfare e dallon ate nga Thaqi, kush eshte me i zoti, por me fakte, cfare ka beri njeri e cfare ska bere tjetri duke mos haruar se i kemi pasur ne qeveri qe te dy partite.
> 
>  PDSH-ja ka qene edhe me heret ne qeveri por se fundmi vec 2 vjet, PSE deshtoi?
> 
> Diskutim te kendshem...


Ne politike asnjeri s'eshte aspak i forte sepse te dy njeri pas tjetrit e kane "henger" nga shkijet. Menduhi e ka henger edhe nga Georgievski para 2001, edhe nga Gruevski 2006 - 2008. Ali Ahmeti e ka henger nga Cervenkovski e nga Buckovski (2002 - 2006) dhe eshte ulur ne "tryeze" per ta ngrene nga Gruevski. Ishalla i vjen te vjelle e s'e ha, se bashke me te e hame dhe ne te tjeret.

Per dituri s'po flas sepse s'kane reflektuar ndonje dituri te madhe. Per fjalor, sharm dhe karizem ja merr Menduhi Aliut sepse *flet* me bukur.

Per udheheqjen / lidershipin vlen ajo qe thashe me siper, ke te fortet e politikes. 

Do ishte me mire sikur sondazhit t'i jepje dhe opsionin ASNJERI NGA TE DY, sepse po na mohon te drejten e votes neve qe s'e duam asnjerin.

----------


## Alienated

> Qe ta dim dhe ne te tjeret do te lutesha per sqarim, pra perse M. Thaqi?


E tha. "Dihet". C'do me ti?!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LeGJeNdA_86

Lorisa, eshte dashur qe si opcion te trete ta vendosh Bardhyl Mahmutin, ne menyre qe te mos ia mohosh te drejten e votes, anetarit Alienated :Lulja3:

----------


## Embelsira

> Cili eshte me i forti ( ne politike kuptohet se mos mendoni ne lufte)?
> Cili ka dituri  me teper, cili ka fjalor me te paster dhe me te pasur?
> Cili di te udheheqe  ne fakt cili eshte lideri me i mire?
> 
> Po e hap kete teme me qellim qe te behen krahasime mes 2 lidereve shqiptare pasi qe e shoh se kritikohet me te madhe Ali Ahmeti, te shohim pra cfare e dallon ate nga Thaqi, kush eshte me i zoti, por me fakte, cfare ka beri njeri e cfare ska bere tjetri duke mos haruar se i kemi pasur ne qeveri qe te dy partite.
> 
>  PDSH-ja ka qene edhe me heret ne qeveri por se fundmi vec 2 vjet, PSE deshtoi?
> 
> Diskutim te kendshem...



Ne do te deshtojme gjithmone, por duhet te shiqojme te bejm dicka per vete se politikanet per vete kan mbushut xhepat dhe kan siguruar edhe femijet e femijeve duke derguar para neper banka te Zvicres , Qipros , Karaibeve e ku ta di une.. si personalitet me pelqen Ali Ahmeti sepse ai ka nje fjalor shum te paster si para fushatave ashtu dhe gjate asaj kur qeveris.
Kaq pra.
*Ali Ahmeti aty per mua ska diskutim..*

----------


## Alienated

> Lorisa, eshte dashur qe si opcion te trete ta vendosh Bardhyl Mahmutin, ne menyre qe te mos ia mohosh te drejten e votes, anetarit Alienated


Ka bere mire qe s'e ka vene sepse s'do ndihej mire Bardhyli te ishte ne liste me binomin e te keqes.

----------


## ngutu=ngadal

THaci eshte politikan me pervoje me te madhe se Ahmeti ,Thaci ne politke eshte me gjate ka evoluar politikisht ,verehet ndikimi qe ka pasur ne te Arber Xhaferi,mendoj se temat qe i shtjellon e ben ne menyte me te mire e te artikuluar se Ali Ahmeti
Ali Ahmeti eshte politikan qe ka dal prej luftes;ashtu si kane dale shume politikan ne Kosove
me  je ideologji te forte patriotike ,po me nje kapacitet mjaft te kufizuar politik e civil
Ne Maqedoni ka ndodhur evulucioni i pushteteve ne te njejten menyre si ne Kosove,mbas rrezistences pasive e civile(ldk ne KOsove,pdsh ne Maqedoni) ,ne skene ka dale e jan dominante ideologjit agresive patriotike por jo shume edhe menaxhuse te mira te pushtetit(bdi ,pdk ne KOsove)

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Ne politike asnjeri s'eshte aspak i forte sepse te dy njeri pas tjetrit e kane "henger" nga shkijet. Menduhi e ka henger edhe nga Georgievski para 2001, edhe nga Gruevski 2006 - 2008. Ali Ahmeti e ka henger nga Cervenkovski e nga Buckovski (2002 - 2006) dhe eshte ulur ne "tryeze" per ta ngrene nga Gruevski. Ishalla i vjen te vjelle e s'e ha, se bashke me te e hame dhe ne te tjeret.
> 
> Per dituri s'po flas sepse s'kane reflektuar ndonje dituri te madhe. Per fjalor, sharm dhe karizem ja merr Menduhi Aliut sepse *flet* me bukur.
> 
> Per udheheqjen / lidershipin vlen ajo qe thashe me siper, ke te fortet e politikes. 
> 
> Do ishte me mire sikur sondazhit t'i jepje dhe opsionin ASNJERI NGA TE DY, sepse po na mohon te drejten e votes neve qe s'e duam asnjerin.


E di qe ke shume te drejte ti? Por une nuk shoh ndonje opcion qe mund te ndryshoj sondazhin se e vura re edhe vet qe duket i manget pa ate opcionin e trete " asnjerin"
*Nqs. ka mundesi le te nderhyj ndonjeri nga moderatoret e kesaj rubrike per ta shtuar si opcion te tret "Asnjerin"*

Me pelqeu pergjigjja jote, jo per ndoni gje por seshte kushedi se cfare M. Thaqi ne krahasim me A. Ahmetin. 
Ke thene qe ka sharm dhe karizem Thaqi,  aman aman sharmi i tij,  :ngerdheshje:   i kane mbetur disa fjale nga Arber Xhaferi, ai PO i ka ato veti.

P.S. Sa per ate dihet, dua pra te behet publike ketu, nese e din ai nuk e di une  ndoshta dhe tjetri prej nga na qenka me i miri ai  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Embelsira

> THaci eshte politikan me pervoje me te madhe se Ahmeti .
> Ne Maqedoni ka ndodhur evulucioni i pushteteve ne te njejten menyre si ne Kosove,mbas rrezistences pasive e civile(ldk ne KOsove,pdsh ne Maqedoni)


Eshte fakt qe ka me shume pervoje por jo si politikan, me shume do krahasoja si nje biznesmen qe eshte mare me pune te flliqta ne bizneset e zeza dhe te nentokes, kete duhet ta pranoni,
kurse ne ate krahasimin tjeter qe ke bo mes LDK-s dhe PDSH-s , a je ti normal a cka ? E din LDK-ja cfare intelektual ka ne radhet e saj ? Me gjej nje intelektual qe do quaje politikan ne PDSH ? Pastaj ashtu sic ke bo krahasim bone me PPD jo me PDSH pasi PPD ishte para PDSH-s.
PDSH u formu me ardhjen e Arben Xhaferit nga Prishtina nga partia e Kaqusha Jasharit kurse pak perpara se te formohet PDSh-ja Manduh Thaci me force behet kryetar dege per Tetove i PPD-s.

----------


## ngutu=ngadal

te dy parite kane programe te mira per shqiptaret atje...ne leter
ne praktike Pdsh ka bere me shume se bdi per shqiptaret atje;si ne univerzitet ,ne punsim te shqiptarve etj 
pdsh ka Arber XHaferin...ka edhe nje brez te ri qe e kane afirmuar si Aliu,Rushiti...Thaci(i sotshem)pa dyshim qe kane aftesi menaxhuse me te medha se Bdi,por ne anen tjeter bdi ka shumicen ne popull(se eshte parti me popullore,qe nuk eshte nje kompliment per nje parti qe vepron ne ballkan)edhe kjo i jep legjitimitetin qeverises
then shkurt pdsh ka kualitetin,bdi mbeshtetjen ne popull
me te mira

----------


## Embelsira

Ok po themi deri diku pajtohem me ty... kualitet te duket Sulejman Rushiti ? Dal tash neper rruget e Tetoves te gjej 1.000 ma te mire se ai...

Cka beri per shqiptaret ? Hajde tregom t'lutem !!!

----------


## lindi-mk

Shumehere votat e sidomos ne internet jane nje manipulim i dores se pare, ne mos per hic gje, besoj se kemi aq informacione se mund te behen lloj lloj lojrash per te votuar me shume ndonje person qe parapelqejm ne web-faqe te ndryshme.
Forcen e politikaneve deri me tani e kam matur gjithmone ne menyre te veprave qe kane bere, dhe asnjehere ne baze te mencuris ose forces se dickaje tjeter, sepse popullit i interesojn veprat e sa per te mencur kemi pasur cdohere nje elit qe din te thote troc ate qe mednojn.
Padyshim Ali Ahmeti ka kodra nese e krahasojm me Menduh Thacin.
Sepse Thaci vojvoda nuk promovoj asgje tjeter ne shoqerin tone perpos rrugaceris, dhe mendjemadhesis.
Pershendetje

----------


## ngutu=ngadal

ju shqiptaret e Maqedonise duhet te gjithe te mobilizoheni e te beni presion si ne bdi e pdsh qe te ulen ne tavoline te bisedojne gjere e gjate e te arrine nje koncenzus nacional per qeshtjet madhore atje;gjuhe,arsim,punsim egjithe qeshtjet nacionale,te arrine marrveshjen qe partia qe ka shumicen ne zgjedhje te jete ne pushtet automatikisht 
edhe e fundit...venjani veshin me shume fjaleve te Kim Mehmetit te 'urtit' te maqedonise

----------


## ngutu=ngadal

embelsire...nuk ja dhat voten Pdsh ta perjetonit punen e tyre me vone...zgjidhje e shqiptarve atje

----------


## Embelsira

> embelsire...nuk ja dhat voten Pdsh ta perjetonit punen e tyre me vone...zgjidhje e shqiptarve atje


Ishte dikur PDSH ne pushtet sberi asgje, edhe tash 2 vjet sa ishte paramendo Maqedonia nuk mori as vizen per ne NATO, cka don me teper, vota ime sdo shkoj asnjehere per PDSH-en derisa aty qeverisin ato njerez, e nese ndrohet ajo garnitur atehere ndoshta.

----------


## ngutu=ngadal

e fundit,ne shkrimet e tua Embelsire po dukesh se je femer(gabim)a je ti ne foto apo nje tjeter?

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Lorisa, eshte dashur qe si opcion te trete ta vendosh Bardhyl Mahmutin, ne menyre qe te mos ia mohosh te drejten e votes, anetarit Alienated


Ketu diskutohet per lideret e 2 partive me te medha politike shqiptare, dhe ne ate mes Bardhyli per fat te keq smundi te hyj edhepse personalisht kisha besim tek ai qe se paku nja 3 deputet do fitoje por...

----------


## *Lorisa*

> ...por ne anen tjeter bdi ka shumicen ne popull(se eshte parti me popullore,qe nuk eshte nje kompliment per nje parti qe vepron ne ballkan)edhe kjo i jep legjitimitetin qeverises
> then shkurt pdsh ka kualitetin,bdi mbeshtetjen ne popull
> me te mira


Nqs. ke kualitet duhet ta bindish pupullin dhe tia tregosh kualitetet  jo ti mbash per vete por kur nuk i ke ske si i tregon viranet  :buzeqeshje:

----------

